# MAC Hardcore Porn Awards



## BenefitAddict (Oct 12, 2008)

Best Eyeshadows: Exactly how it sounds! Who has the most, the best, the rarest?

Best Eyelash Collection: I chose the gal with the lushest, fullest, rarest, wide range of faux eyelashes.

Drugstore Diva Award: Those who choose inexpensive products

Best Face Makeup Award: Those who pick out nice matchy-matchy foundation, powder and concealer!

Best Small Collection: The cutest little collection ever!

Neon Beeyatch Award: The gal with the most poppy pigments and nubile neons!

Mix & Mingle Award: Should be given to the girl with the best Japanese, drugstore, MAC, and US cosmetics

Modest Award: The girls with the best medium, down-to-earth collections!

Best Overall Collection: Good lippies, good eyelets, good blushers, good brushes!

Best Eyeshadows -- BunnyBunnyBunny
Best Eyelash Collection -- macgalhk
Drugstore Diva Award -- almostblack
Best Face Makeup Award -- Heiaken
Best Small Collection -- Mandypaul
Neon Beeyatch Award -- ladyiej
Mix & Mingle Award -- slowhoney
Modest Award -- deathcabber
Best Overall Collection -- SonRisa


----------



## astronaut (Apr 17, 2009)

I'd love it if we could have a best organized/best storage or something


----------



## User27 (Jun 7, 2009)

BunnyBunnyBunny so needs to see I'm not the only one who lusted his case....between him and blindpassion, they've won my votes. The guy has the most variety to his collection ever. Blindpassion has the most gorgeous room ever and amazingly organized palettes to boot. I can only guess MAC_Whore has everyone on here beat but Tish has to have most lipsticks because she seems to know every color.


----------



## NorthGirl (Sep 3, 2009)

omg... what a treasure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










i like MSFs the best


----------



## twiztdlilangel (Jul 20, 2010)

we need clicky links to all of their collections


----------



## R21ORCHID (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes links to the collections would rock.


----------

